# My Bettas



## betta_babe (Nov 2, 2006)

WARNING: VERY, VERY IMAGE INTENSIVE! 


Here are quite a few of my boys. :grin: 

Kuros Boy ... He's a sweetiepie. I rescued him from a nasty petstore situation 









Johnny ... I love this little guy, he flares at anything and anyone! 









Siru ... He was bought as a female along with his brother and sister. I didn't know this at the time, so I placed all three together and figured that two were males, and the poor female was so stressed. I separated them all, placed Siru and his brother into a 2.5 divided tank, and they lived happily until Paiawon, Siru's brother, passed away. 









His sister, Djiwa (RIP)









Arthur ... I felt terrible seeing him in his ugly, nasty, downright dirty cup. So I brought him home. He's such a ham.









Zaphod ... A friend of mine was going back to school and couldn't take him with her. So she gave him to me.


----------



## betta_babe (Nov 2, 2006)

Tolkien ... Was in a standard, teeny dirty little cup at PetsMart. He was having some trouble with SBD. 









Chaucer 









Dante









Jack Skellington ... His tail was shredded, he was thin and pale, and no one wanted him. 









Petunia









Oceanus 









Falkor ... He has severe finrot right now. I'm treating him.


----------



## betta_babe (Nov 2, 2006)

And finally!

Cloud ... 









Moonshine ... 









Bastian









Elvis ... Named for his "Elvis" Dorsal









Kaspar ... He died on Tuesday. 









Sorry for all of the pictures .... I just love taking pics ....


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

You have beautiful bettas and they look very well taken care of too.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow, that's a gorgeous group of bettas!


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Gorgeous fish! I'm so glad you could rescue some of them. It breaks my heart to see them at Walmart in those tiny cups. I always want to buy them all and take them home to a nice big tank. Wouldn't it be awesome if they could all be kept together? The tank would look like a kalidoscope!
P.S. I think I like Chaucer best. That red is awesome.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

Johnny Is Friggin Gorgeous...i Want Him To Be My Betta  But I Still Love Mine Too


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Ooohh..You're tempting me to buy bettas, betta_babe. I used to have them but I moved to South Americans.


----------

